# Eclipse: Parameter werden doppelt angezeigt



## AlexDozer (1. Okt 2010)

Hi,

bei Methoden welche mit JavaDoc kommentiert wurden werden die Parameter beim Popup doppelt angezeigt. 
Kann man das konfigurieren?

Beispiel: www.alexdozer.de/JavadocProblem.jpg

Gruß Alex


----------



## ARadauer (1. Okt 2010)

wo doppelt? ich sehs nur einmal...


----------



## AlexDozer (1. Okt 2010)

Habs in dem Bild eingezeichnet.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Okt 2010)

nicht dass ich große Hoffnung auf Hinweise hätte, 
aber es wäre bei eigenen Klassen doch auch angebracht, den zugehörigen Javadoc-Quelltext zu posten?
also als Beispiel dem zum Bild

oder betrifft das nur/ auch allgemeine API-Klassen?


----------



## AlexDozer (1. Okt 2010)

Also bei den allgemeinen API-Klassen scheint das nicht aufzutreten. Zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden.

Hier der Javadoc

```
/**
	 * Methode zum Berechnen der neuen Position auf der X-Achse.
	 * 
	 * @param xPixPerSecond: Wie ist die Soll-Geschwindigkeit auf der X-Achse.
	 * @param xPosition: Welche Position hat das Objekt gerade auf der Y-Achse.
	 * @return Neue Position auf der X-Achse. 
	 */
	public int moveObjectXAxis(int xPixPerSecond, int xPosition);
```


----------



## Sonecc (1. Okt 2010)

So ists richtiger

```
/**
     * Methode zum Berechnen der neuen Position auf der X-Achse.
     * 
     * @param xPixPerSecond Wie ist die Soll-Geschwindigkeit auf der X-Achse.
     * @param xPosition Welche Position hat das Objekt gerade auf der Y-Achse.
     * @return Neue Position auf der X-Achse. 
     */
    public int moveObjectXAxis(int xPixPerSecond, int xPosition);
```

Mit anderen Worten:

Lass die : weg


----------



## AlexDozer (1. Okt 2010)

Jep, das wars. Danke!


----------

